# Rocks in Mbuna tank



## jdthomas2789 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am setting up a 75 gallon Mbuna tank. It will be filtered with a Fluval fx6. Will I be able to put large rocks all the way to top of tank or will this effect the filtration? Should I leave a space on the end where the intake will be or can I hide it with rock and have crystal clear water. Hoping the fx6 will do the job. Have Odyssea cfs500's on a couple of other 75's and am not happy with their performance. Thanks for any input.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldn't block the outflow with rocks, but as long as the intake is at one end of the tank and the outflow is at the other end, you should be okay. You can always add a powerhead if the circulation is not to your liking.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate to keep saying this, but check out my 90 gallon tank link in my signature.

This is a 90 gallon, same footprint as a 75, and I have a FX5 running it. The input is behind the rocks on the left side, and the output is way at the top towards the right corner. You can put rocks in front of the intake and still have clear water. I didn't think so at first, but after trying it, my tank has stayed crystal clear. Just don't pack rocks in it so tight that there's not good flow. I do have quite a large open area around the intake.


----------



## THunter (Jun 30, 2013)

I would build a DIY spraybar. Lots of threads can be found in the DIY section on how to make it.

I have a 75 gallon on a single FX5 with a DIY spraybar and a Hydor Koralia 1150. Water stays crystal clear with little to NO poop sitting on the sand. Flow is gentle and the fish seem to enjoy it. The flow from the spraybar is directed upwards towards the surface for surface agitation, flows down the front glass, through the rockwork "flushing" any poop in there out the back of the rockpile where then the Koralia "Pushes" the poop towards the filter intake where it usually gets sucked up the first or second go around. I leave a little open space behind the rockwork for the flow from the Koralia to reach the filter intake.

This is the way I have mine set up currently:










Hope this helps.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

great drawings THunter, will be very helpful to many including me, cheers.


----------



## jdthomas2789 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## trader_sam (Mar 2, 2014)

This is how I have the rocks in my 75. I went up pretty high with my rock, just make sure it is stable as not to lean forward and crash.


----------

